# BD Pair | ST | Kelberi - Feb 2012



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

They won't sit still! Hard to photograph. Growing and eating lots!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

wow those rays are insane


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

That's pretty crazy looking rays and bass mike


----------

